# Iloilo, Philippines



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been to other locations in SE Asia in rainy season, and it is not that bad. Rains for an hour then it goes away. But if there is NO sun there, maybe it is not the best time to visit.


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

haha.. there is sun.. specially in the afternoon... and it doens't hurt very much its just cloudy and windy


----------

